# Oem Shifter



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

I just have a quick question..........how do i take out the stock shift knob off the goat. i have been trying but it seems a bit hard. any suggestions ?


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

you have to pull it off, its not threaded. There are plastic clips holding in place


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

And iirc it is RTVd
So keep your chin out of harms way when it finally breaks free.


----------

